# Manchester to Blackpool 1st Timer



## MancRider78 (9 Jan 2013)

Hi ppl,

Sure it has been brought up more times than a kebab after a night out, but I'm looking at training for the manchester blackpool ride(60miles) any ideas and/or tips? Thanks in advance


----------



## middleagecyclist (9 Jan 2013)

It's a pretty flat route. Basically ride you bike, increase the distance, ride it some more. Do this until you feel comfortable doing 40+ miles. Stepping up to 60 will just be a doddle then. Enjoy!


----------



## Globalti (10 Jan 2013)

If you do it in an organised ride there will be plenty of other riders behind whom you can shelter from the wind. After Preston you turn a corner and will be going almost due west, straight into the prevailing wind blowing across the flat Fylde. If you ride with a buddy, practice drafting and taking turns to do the work up front. Drafting can save as much as 30% of your effort; you'll know when you are in the right place because the airflow past your ears will go from steady to turbulent.


----------



## MancRider78 (10 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the info! :-)


----------



## oilyormo (12 Jan 2013)

middleagecyclist said:


> It's a pretty flat route. Basically ride you bike, increase the distance, ride it some more. Do this until you feel comfortable doing 40+ miles. Stepping up to 60 will just be a doddle then. Enjoy!


I started out as a newbie last year doing a 5 mile one weekend (I took water and food too ha.) then a 10 the next, then 20 then 30 then a 50 all in a 2 month period. I was doing a 30 mile per week commute too though
but from my experience you just need to follow "middleaged" advice and gradually increase the distance you'll find 60 a doddle


----------



## oilyormo (12 Jan 2013)

oh another tip would be to drink regularly (before you are thirsty) and eat high carb snacks after first hour and half of cycling to keep energy levels up


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Jan 2013)

Drinking is obviously very important as oily says. A great tip can be to use a hydration pack rather than, or even as well as bottles.

If you aren't used to regularly reaching for a bottle, then it tends to be easier to just pop the drinking tube from a hydration pack into your mouth, and subsequently you tend to drink more than using bottles alone.

Of course if you're used to bottles and are happy using them, (as I am TBH), then take no notice of this 

There are plenty of rest stops with re-fuelling opportunities along the way, plus the fact it's not the back of beyond so there's no shortage of shops etc for top ups if required


----------

